

Raspberry Pi and Windows 10 IoT Core: A Huge Letdown - jsingleton
https://hackaday.com/2015/08/13/raspberry-pi-and-windows-10-iot-core-a-huge-letdown/

======
jsingleton
This is a nice write-up on Hackaday.

I've got a guide on how to change the MS image to a standard one and my
thoughts on IoT core here: [https://unop.uk/dev/windows-10-iot-core-public-
release-for-r...](https://unop.uk/dev/windows-10-iot-core-public-release-for-
raspberry-pi-2-install-and-first-impressions/)

